# clown fish



## clemsonfrk11202 (Jan 27, 2005)

i have a pair of baby clown fish and an adult Anemone. both are doing excelent in my tank, but the clowns dont reside in the anemone, ive only had the clowns for a week and they are very young(also tank bred dont know if that has anything to do with it) is it normal for them not to stay in the host anemone?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Some will not host... some will... your clowns could still host even though they havent yet, but theres not much you can do


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I used to work on a clownfish farm, and only the wild-caught breeders were kept with anemones. 
Sometimes even they didn't use them.

Most of the breeders were captive-raised adults, and they didn't use anemones at all, preferring to spawn just any old place which afforded any protection, such as a flowerpot or the space behind a filter hose.

There is no need for an anemone in a clown tank. As more and more hobby fish become captive bred, they'll become outright useless as the fish get used to life without them. Someday the sight of clowns in an anemone will be rare indeed, I predict.

Clowns are pretty smart, you see, and not just creatures of instinct. On the reefs they use anemones, but in a tank they realize that they don't need to. Why go to all the trouble of painful acclimation when it's not necessary?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

i've had a tank raised percula clown for a little over a year and he's never hosted in is anemone.


----------



## clemsonfrk11202 (Jan 27, 2005)

i went to the lfs yesterday and bought anouther clown a true percula clown since the othesr were babies i figured it couldnt hurt to introduce anouther now... they are dooing really well together, but my biggest suprise was today after i got home from school the clown was all over the anenomie (sp) and he is still in there, im soooo excited (he was wild caught, thats why i think he hosted)


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yep.
That's exactly why he hosted.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

TheOldSalt @ Sun Mar 13 said:


> I used to work on a clownfish farm, and only the wild-caught breeders were kept with anemones.
> Sometimes even they didn't use them.
> 
> Most of the breeders were captive-raised adults, and they didn't use anemones at all, preferring to spawn just any old place which afforded any protection, such as a flowerpot or the space behind a filter hose.
> ...


Thats really sad that animals are drifting farther and farther away from their true nature.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Nice... I will eventually get an anemone of my own for my true percula too... right now he hosts the intake on one of my power heads. Its kinda funny how he tries to feed it and stuff, really cool fish.


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

you can net the clowns and put the net over the anemone, sometimes this works, sometimes it doesnt.


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

Here's a picture of my BLT anemone and clown fish.


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

Camera is borrowed....sorry for the crappy photo. BLT at the top.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

that's a huge freakin anemone. :shock:
what's the full name?


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

bubble long tenicle anemone, i believe.


----------

